# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Voelt iemand hetzelfde met het stoppen van paroxetine??

## mich1987

Hoi ik ben een jonge vrouw van 22 jaar, ik heb 1,5 tot 2 jaar paroxetine geslikt en sinds 3 maanden is de dosis verhoogt naar 40 mg. dat ging helemaal fout, werd er juist heel erg depri van en erg onrustig. Ook kreeg ik agressieve buien naar mezelf en mijn man. Vooral als ik een wijntje had gedronken. Niet dat ik ging meppen, maar zei rare dingen, alsof de duivel in me zat. Ook de volgende morgen wist ik het niet eens meer en moet ik het van mijn man horen, oh wat doet dat pijn als je dat over jezelf hoort. En dat klopt gewoon niet, want ik ben normaal een ontzettende lieve meid door voor al mijn dierbaren alles overheeft. Ben ook erg vrolijk als de mensen waar ik van hou bij mij zijn. Dus ik wilde helemaal van die rot paroxetine af. Maar ja ik kan niet terug vallen in mijn depressie, dus heb ik met de dokter overlegt om een ander AD medicijn te gebruiken. Ik moest 1 dag helemaal niks slikken en daarna beginnen met de nieuwe, genaamd Venlafaxine 75 mg. Ze schijnen wat zachter te werken en je slaapt en beter door en blijft rustig, zei mijn huisarts. Dat klopt, voel me er erg prettig door, al erg snel, want ik slik ze pas bijna een week. Maar daar komt die dan, ik heb echt ontzettende ontwenningsverschijnselen van de Paroxetine. Ik slaap uit tot een uur of 11, zodat ik lekker uitgerust ben, dan gaat het de hele dag goed, ben ook weer erg actief, vooral ook in het huishouden, ben weer erg sociaal en vrolijk. Maar rond een uur of 6 's avonds krijg ik me toch een rot gevoel, dat begint met rare prikkelingen in mijn hoofd, soort van stroomschokjes die dan door trekken tot mijn armen en onderbenen, dit voelt echt heel erg onaangenaam, dan krijg ik van uit het niets een enorme huibui, terwijl ik niet verdrietig ben en daarna ben ik zo misselijk dat ik moet overgeven. Wanneer houdt dit op?? Heb het met de huisarts overgehad, maar daar krijg ik altijd hetzelfde antwoord; Ff erdoorheen en na een paar dagen moet het wegtrekken! Jaja wanneer dan, ik wil gewoon mijn leventje weer oppakken. Ik ben ook 10 kl aangekomen, ben lid van de sportschool, maar voel me te beroert om erheen te gaan. Ik heb welOxazepam en Nitrazepam om rustig van te worden, werkt heerlijk, maar dan ben ik zo stoned, dat ik ook niks meer kan. Voor de nacht slik ik Temazepam, werkt soms fijn, maar niet altijd, ik kan er erg onrustig van worden als ik ze elke dag inneem. Ook slik ik 's avonds 1 sifrol tablet van 0,125 mg, tegen onrustige benen. Undertussen ben ik zelf 1 grote PIL  :Confused: . 

Wie heeft hier ook last van en kan mij helpen?? Ik zou graag mijn ervaring hiermee willen delen. Al is het maar een bericht van iemand die zoiets ook heeft meegemaakt of iets liefs zegt, het zou mij enorm helpen. Alvast bedankt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Liefs Michelle  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Michelle,

Vervelend dat je sinds de overstap allemaal nare bijverschijnselen ervaart!  :Frown: 
Ik heb zelf geen ervaring met AD.. maar weet wel dat hoelang je last blijft houden van de bijverschijnselen afhankelijk is van de tijd die je het gebruikt hebt, de manier van stoppen (cold turkey, overstappen op andere AD of heel langzaam afbouwen) en dat dat van persoon tot persoon ook weer verschilt. Over het algemeen houden doktoren een periode van 4-6 week aan, maar de AD kan tot 6 maanden nadat je gestopt bent in je systeem blijven... 
In de post 'Afbouwen paroxetine' http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=2567 en 'Seroxat. Paroxetine' http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=543 staan ervaringen van mensen met klachten die jij ook beschrijft... 
In deze posts ervaringen mbt overstappen; http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10155 en http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5055
Hopelijk heb je wat aan de links en reageert er nog iemand die eenzelfde overstap van AD heeft gemaakt als jou!
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik ken seroxat, ben er zelf ooit mee gestopt, van twintig naar nul. Heb ongeveer vier weken schokken gehad. Ik vind van veertig naar niks een raar verhaal, een veel te grote stap. Ik heb destijds ervaren dat van twintig naar niets al hel was. En het ergst vond ik, dat de huisarts ontkende dat je onttrekkingsverschijnselen van de medicijnen kon krijgen. Heb nu gelukkig een andere dokter.

Succes met de overstap.

Kakel

----------


## gabry

Hoi Michelle,

Ik herken heel veel in je verhaal, ik heb zelf 10 jaar seroxat geslikt, en de ontwenningsverschijnselen zijn hel. Omdat je zo snel bent overgestapt op een ander middel, wat ik vreemd vind na 1 dag, kun je slecht beoordelen of het ontwenning is of bijverschijnselen van je nieuwe AD. Persoonlijk denk ik dat het beide is, eenerzijds afkick anderzijds gewenning, het duurt namelijk heel lang voordat seroxat helemaal uit je lichaam is verdwenen. De andere AD heeft weer tijd nodig om optimaal te werken, bovendien is een wisselwerking met al die andere "pammetjes" die je slikt niet uitgesloten. Hou jezelf goed in de gaten meisje!

Ik heb bij diverse onderwerpen mijn ervaring beschreven met AD, de links die luus aangeeft kunnen ook heel veel info geven.

In elk geval ontzettend veel sterkte!

Gabry

----------


## Ronald68

Hoi Michelle,

Zelf ooit een poging gedaan om te stoppen met paroxetine. Ik ben gaan afbouwen van 20 naar 10mg in een tijd van 4 weken, dit op aanraden van mijn huisarts. Ik heb toen geen afkickverschijnselen gehad, maar mijn problemen kwamen terug, vandaar dat ik gestopt ben met afbouwen.
Ook ik vind het in 1 keer stoppen erg vreemd. Ik wens je veel sterkte.

----------


## dotito

@Michelle,

Ja dat je van de ene op de andere dag bent gestopt dat kan natuurlijk wel nevenwerkingen geven,zoals s'avonds dat raar gevoel in je hoofd.Die schokjes in je benen en armen dat zijn volgens mij ook afkikverschijnselen van de seroxat.Op zich is het nooit echt goed om ineens te stoppen met een medicament dat kun je best afbouwen,hoe voorzichtiger hoe beter.En die huilbuien dat is normaal,u lichaam is helemaal in de war.Begrijp niet dat u huisarts gezegd heeft van direkt te stoppen met dat AD.
Wat ik vind persoonlijk wel is,dat je veel pammekes neemt? Kalmeringspillen die helpen idd maar als je dat te lang neemt word je onrustig,en dat werkt ook dan averechts en verslavend!
Dat ge bij zijt gekomen dat kan ook heb ik ook meegemaakt.Als ge een tijdje AD neemt houd u lichaam meer vocht op,en van sommige AD krijgt ge ook constipatie.Hoop echt voor u meid,dat ge vlug geholpen word.Maar als ik van u was wees aub voorzichtig met al die pillen.Want op d'n duur zo als ge het zelf zegt hangt ge aan een van de pillen.En daar ben je toch nog te jong voor.

Lieve groetjes,D :Wink: 

Wens je heel veel sterkte,en moed toe.

----------


## mich1987

_Hoi allemaal,

Ten eerste wil ik jullie allemaal heel erg bedanken voor de reacties!!

Het is heel raar maar sinds zaterdag heb ik bijna geen last meer van de ontwenningsverschijnselen. Wel af en toe nog hoofdpijn en maagpijn, maar geen schokjes meer en geen huilbuien. Het is echt een hele beroerde week voor me geweest, maar misschien was het wel goed, om zo snel over te stappen naar een andere AD. Ik voel me op dit moment namelijk heel fijn. Heb weer zin in van alles. Ben vrolijk en wil zo veel mogelijk doen. Met al die pammetjes ga ik ook afbouwen, maar moet eerlijk zeggen dat ze me vorige week wel enorm veel hebben geholpen. Nitrazepam gebruik ik niet meer. Oxazepam voor als het even niet gaat. En temazepam voor als ik echt niet kan slapen. Als ik eenmaal daar mee klaar ben, ga ik over op natuurlijke rustgevende middelen, zoals melatonine en valeriaan etc. Lijkt me sowieso beter voor mijn lichaam. 

Ik ga over een half uur voor het eerst in tijden weer sporten, vind het best eng. Ben heel onzeker, maar mijn man brengt me en blijft daar op me wachten. En als het eenmaal lekker gaat kan ik gewoon alleen. Ik hoop dat ook snel van mijn angsten afkom en dingen alleen kan doen, dat vind ik eigenlijk nog wel het belangrijkste.

Ik hou jullie op de hoogte met hoe het aankomende dagen/weken gaat, je weet maar nooit of die enge verschijnselen weer terug komen.

In ieder geval allemaal heel erg bedankt 

Liefs Michelle_

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Michelle,

Fijn om te horen dat de ergste ontwenningsverschijnselen over zijn en ik hoop voor je dat dat ook zo blijft en dat de hoofd- en maagpijn zullen afnemen!
Goed dat je je weer fijn voelt, vrolijk bent en dingen wil aanpakken, maar neem daarin wel je rust!
Ook goed dat je de pammetjes alleen gebruikt indien het echt nodig is en dat je die met verloop van tijd wil vervangen door natuurlijke producten.  :Smile: 
Voor het eerst weer sporten na een lange tijd is ook eng (ik ben sinds afgelopen week gaan fitnessen met mijn paps en we waren beide erg nerveus over wat ons te wachten stond en onzeker over of het ons wel zou lukken), maar dan is het fijn dat je man met je meeging om er te zijn als het even niet goed gaat! Hoe ging het sporten? Is het mee of tegen gevallen?
Ik hoop ook voor je dat je van je angsten afkomt zodat je dingen zelf kan ondernemen en dat het in het algemeen steeds beter met je zal gaan!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## gabry

@ Michelle,

Wat een positief nieuws!
Ik ben blij te horen dat het beter met je gaat.

Goed van je dat je bent gaan sporten, het is idd eng, ik ben sinds 3 weken bezig en het nieuwe is er nu een beetje af. Ik was alleen gegaan, dus ik had helemaal de bibbers!!
Maar ik ben blij dat ik doorgezet heb. Het is een prettig gevoel als mensen je willen steunen en aanmoedigen, dus volhouden!

Groet Gabry

@ luuss,

Ook al aan de fitness, wat een sportievelingen en dan met je vader nog wel goed hoor!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gabry,
Ja goed dat we (bijna) allemaal sporten of beginnen met sporten  :Smile: 
Mijn vader heeft mij meegevraagd, want hij wou weer wat gaan doen aan zijn buikje/conditie en dan niet samen met mijn broertje+vriendjes die al sinds aug 2009 3x per week fitnessen, maar met iemand die ook nog moet beginnen... we zijn nu 2x heen geweest en het bevalt goed, krijg er nieuwe energie van en de sportschool is op 5 min lopen  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Hallo Michelle,

Ben echt blij te horen dat het al veel beter met je gaat,en dat je u kalmeringspillen alleen neemt indien nodig.
Doe alles in ieder geval rustig aan,stap voor stap.
En is idd beter als je er aan toe bent om in de toekomst over te stappen
naar plantaardige middelen dat is veel gezonder.(minder bijwerkingen)
En wat betreft die onzekerheid geef alles wat tijd,dan komt dat zeker in orde.
Wens je voor de rest nog veel moed toe,en succes met sporten!

Lieve Groetjes,Dotito :Smile:

----------


## mich1987

Hey allemaal,

Nou het sporten ging hartstikke goed, alleen wel erg wennen hoor. Mijn man zat in de zithoek een boekje te lezen en het idee dat hij er was, was voor mij al fijn, als ik even uitgeput was, ging ik even bij hem zitten. Hij sport zelf niet, hij werkt in de horeca, en dat is al flink rennen de hele dag haha.Ik had wel ontzettende spierpijn, vooral in mijn benen. Nu voel ik het nog steeds. Vanmiddag ga ik weer, met mijn man of met een vriendin die misschien langs komt. Ik baal alleen ontzettend van die sneeuw. Ik heb een Spierziekte HMSN type 1 en kan mijn evenwicht niet erg goed houden en ook niet op mijn tenen staan, dus met dit weer ben ik altijd afhankelijk van iemand. Zodat ik diegene z'n arm vast kan houden, dat is wel erg balen, want het is gewoon te glad. In dikke sneeuw gaat het wel, maar zodra het spekglad wordt niet meer.

Maar wat leuk dat jullie ook allemaal aan het sporten zijn, nu maar zorgen dat we het volhouden, het geeft namelijk een prettig gevoel en voor je het weet zijn we ook van die overtollige kilo's af  :Wink: . Dat maakt je denk ook wel zekerder en zeker als de zomer er aan komt. Kunnen we weer mooie kleding kopen haha.

Met het afbouwen van de pammetjes gaat het goed. Ik ga volgende week kijken naar wat plantaardige middelen. Heb wel al melatonine en valeriaan. Melotine werkt wel voor de slaap, maar van de valeriaan voel ik niks, maar dat zal wel komen, omdat mijn lichaam nog gewend is aan de sterkere middelen.

Succes met sporten jullie  :Smile: 

Liefs Michelle

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Michelle,

Fijn dat het sporten hartstikke goed ging! Je went vanzelf aan het ritme en de spierpijn wordt langzaam minder, dat heeft tijd nodig  :Wink: 
Vervelend dat je door je spierziekte afhankelijk bent van anderen  :Frown: 
Hopelijk houden we allemaal het sporten vol en wordt het snel weer lente/zomer weer!
Fijn dat het afbouwen met de pammetjes ook goed gaat en dat de melatonine helpt voor het slapen  :Smile: 
Heel veel succes en plezier met sporten vanmiddag!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## gabry

@ michelle

Goed bezig!!! VOLHOUDEN dan geven we iedereen het nakijken van de zomer!

----------

